# Andis, or Oster?



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Working in a grooming salon, I've only heard good things about Andis.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Old Osters were great, the newer ones are noisier and the motors are not as good.

I personally like Wahl and Laube, but it all depends on if you are looking for cordless or corded. Different clippers fit in your hands differently to, and you want something that fits nicely.
It also depends on if you are just looking to do FFT or full body.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I have the Oster A5 (10 years old) and the Andis 2-speed (??)--it's purple. I tend to reach for the Oster more often, but they are both reliable clippers. 

I leave the 'better or worse' up to the groomers on here!


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Between the two, I would choose Andis. They are lighter and run quieter.


----------



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

We first bought the Andis "Pro Groomer kit?" purple with plastic combs from Amazon; I think Petsmart sells it too. We dropped the ceramic blade and broke the cutter, and sometimes it didn't seem like it had enough power... even though it had a fairly high oscillation speed (which did heat the blade faster).

I did a lot of reading, I talked to a repairman, and even looked at the schematics of some of the Andis.

The two brands recommended where Andis and Wahl. Specifically the professional models. We bought the KM2 (it's lightweight, and two speed) from Wahl; brand-new off ebay for $99 bucks (with two blades). Repairs on a KM2 are easy by the way.

Do yourself a favor, buy a professional tool to begin with, either used, rebuilt or new... or for just a little more than your $70 ceiling, grab a KM2 we love it; and it just mows through the hair.

The Pro models generally have a looonggg cord also. I liked that.

And just another thought.... it seemed like the first one we bought would cut fine sometimes and sometimes not. I thought at first that it was the "power" of the clipper motor. While that might be true sometimes; I can't help but think that if I had really taken the time to dry the hair more straight than we did when we were starting (a year ago), I wouldn't have had much trouble even with the consumer model.

It seems drying is really an art, and a great groom probably starts there.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I would not bother with anything other than professional clippers! 

Also Zippersmith is right, A good groom starts with a good blowdry. Makes all the difference!


----------



## Bronson Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

Andis two speed. either the square ones or the round ones, whichever is more comfortable in your hand.
I love my Wahl KM2 tho

You want cheap? you pay for what you get...


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a WAHL right now - a rather cheap one.

Would a "Andis 22405 UltraEdge AGC 2-Speed Detachable-Blade Animal Clipper" work good? Thanks!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

This is the Andis I have:

Andis AGP Super 2-speed Clipper
Andis AGP Super 2-Speed Clipper w/ #10 Blade | PetEdge.com

I groom three miniatures on a regular basis, and it does an excellent job. I've had the Oster A5 longer, which is why it's my "go-to" clipper. (Old habits die hard.) The Andis is actually quieter and easy to hold (rubber anti-slip trim on housing) and maneuver. I'm hoping to get a cordless as recommended by someone in another thread. You have a toy, right? A cordless might also be ideal for you!

ETA: I'm _not _a professional groomer. I'm just a home groomer.


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yup - I have a Toy! And a cordless woud be nice.

Out of these, which one would you guys say is the best? (prices not a factor) 

*Wahl - Peanut*








*Andis - Ruby*

Amazon.com: Andis 23165 Ruby Cord/Cordless Clipper/Trimmer: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I own the Wahl Peanut--I use it strictly on their paws. For me, it's the perfect size for mini poodle paws! 

I think it was JE-UK (??) who gave the Ruby high marks in another thread! If not, it was someone else and they loved this clipper. Let me see if I can locate thread...

OK, I was wrong--it was Sandooch looking for the clipper as it was recommended for toys: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/14371-shave-paws.html (Post #6.)


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey, umm, Rowan, would you say the Peanut gives a nice, clean cut? Like, does it leave there paws pink with NO fur? And would it work on their faces for a clean cut? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Yes--you can get a clean paw trim (as in no hair). 

I'll use my boys as an example: I can get a nice close clip with the Peanut on my oversized black mini's paws--no pink skin but a clean/close trim. I prefer the larger clipper for his face as he's bigger. The Peanut is good for trimming any hairs (face) the big clipper misses though. 

My sable mini has more sensitive skin so I try not to get as close when doing his paws. If I do get close, I notice some irritation, but I can get a clean trim as in no hair. I also use the bigger clipper on his face and then clean up any loose ends with the Peanut or (gasp!) the Oster Finisher with the #40 blade. 

For me, the Peanut is a secondary tool in my grooming arsenal. I prefer the full-sized, pro clippers for larger areas, and that includes the face. The full-sized clippers with a few different blades can do so many different jobs too--face, body, paws (with 7/8" blade), etc. So you get more bang for your buck if you're only looking to buy _one _clipper. I think it's ideal to have one full-sized and one compact, like the Peanut. Especially since toys have such tiny paws. 

My sister has very small miniatures and she uses a full-size to get the hair off and then finishes with the Peanut or Finisher (face). She uses the Peanut exclusively on their tiny paws.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I have older models of both Andis and Oster and find I like the Oster better. I dont really know why but they are the ones I use most often.


----------



## BlackPoodleMom (Jul 15, 2011)

*Andis!*

I used Andis... I trim down their feet & face and body with a 10 blade... then brush out and hand cut (and round out) the rest of what i like to call their "boots & fro" -- (my informal terms. haha) The Andis are quiet and seem to hold up VERY well


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Hhhmmm, we need *lavillerose *or *flyingduster *(or _any _of the board groomers--I just know these two have posted such how-to's / pics before) to post a pictorial "how-to" on poodle paw grooming. (Hint, hint!)

What is everyone's preference for paw grooming? A full-sized clipper and a 5/8" / 7/8" (or standard sized blade like a #10), or a smaller/compact clipper like the Peanut or the Ruby?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

rowan, i like my cordless wahl clippers (i have moser arco) for the face feet and tail/sanitary areas.
they are cordless, lighter, less noisy.
i use it on 15 and 30 (started doing 15 on cheeks as that was recommended as an area prone to be nicked) 

i use the corded clippers (i have an older laube) w/ combs for body.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Hey, Zoey!
I finally managed to groom and clip Merlin and forgot I owned this particular clipper, but it might be perfect for you.

Oster MiniMax: Oster Mini Max Trimmer | PetEdge.com (It might be cheaper via amazon.com.)

This one also worked well but wasn't as "powerful": Oster 110V Clipper/Trimmer Pro-crd/crdls - OS-78997-010000

I used all three on Alex/Pippin's paws and the Wahl Peanut was my favorite on Alex & Merlin (bigger), while the MiniMax was easier to use on Pippin (smaller).


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmm, thanks Rowan! I'll think about those two.


How well do you this this one would work, though? I found it for 49.99 at my local PetSmart:

Andis Power Trim Cordless Rechargeable Trimmer D-4 - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Deffinatly Andis, and if you buy a cheap pair your just gonna end up buying another pair in a year or less.
Buy a good pair that will last you years.


----------

